# 06 Yamaha Blaster



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

Someone offered a 06 blaster for trade for my 92 s10. I wasnt sure if I could plow with this since its more of a racing quad. Its 2wd of course. I dont think plows are made for this model either but some fabrication should do it. I would only use this on sidewalks. What do you think? With some studded tires, chains, weight in the back?


----------



## matts27 (Dec 21, 2007)

Tough go plowing with NO reverse on the Blaster.
Blasters are worth 1200-2000 around here, I don't know what type of shape your truck is in but I'd say he should throw in some cash with the swap.

Matt


----------



## sectlandscaping (Sep 7, 2009)

I been trying to sell the truck for $1500 but everyone is being a tire kicker. It runs fine but has body rust. Hes trying to sell the blaster for the same price. So we were going for even swap. I just dont really need the truck or the quad. I could use another sander, a ztr or a 1 ton truck.

I assumed the blaster had reverse. Thats a deal killer. I did find a guy that has a 2 yd svenson sander and will take the blaster and $500.


----------

